# Curved wood features



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you ever seen something like this done? I'd guess not.














This is going on in Copper Harbor MI. Waayyyy at the tip of da UP.

According to them: "This is the work of Aaron Rogers and his crew at The Copper Harbor Trails Club. They're pioneering this method based loosely on wooden ship building. Thin, wet cedar laminated in layers. This is the first layer."

Who's going to take this on?


----------



## aero901 (Apr 11, 2012)

That isn't a trail feature, it is a piece of art! I will be riding Copper in a few days and will have to give it a thorough going over.

From a technical standpoint, I wonder how it will handle warping, expansion, and moisture in general given it is multiple layers and will have a larger surface area for the elements to attack.

From a riding standpoint, it has to be one smooth berm.


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice work. That looks sweet. 

Are they steaming the wood or just soaking it and attaching/bending it to the forms? More pics with subsequent layers please.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Planning a visit there in October...so stoked! One of my friends has an inside line with the Copper Harbor crew; and he reports that this is a road gap drop...probably too big for my 4" FS bike to attempt.


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

From what I heard they are just soaking them. I haven't seen any more pictures yet, but if I do, I'll share.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree that looks nice, but it also looks like a lot of work for a fairly small payoff. Unless I'm missing something in the payoff department; I don't see the transition from the berm to the flat inner track as something that gets enough use to put a lot of work into.


----------



## 2bfluid (Aug 17, 2008)

Joules said:


> I agree that looks nice, but it also looks like a lot of work for a fairly small payoff. Unless I'm missing something in the payoff department; I don't see the transition from the berm to the flat inner track as something that gets enough use to put a lot of work into.


Alright negative Nancy. Keep it on the right side. Its awesome and artistic. What's not to love?


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

I agreed with you at first, but after more than and discussion...

The payoff is not only something that looks great (and is "progressive") but also a feature which offers seamless line choice. Wanna come in low and rocket off the upper edge of the exit into the drop below? Go ahead. Come in a little slow and need to ride it like a wave berm for speed on the exit? Do that. Shooting a freeride video and want to to hit it like a half pipe? Welcome to magazine covers.

If you've got the people and the necessary milling equipment (which I'm told was donated by someone local), then the extra effort is pretty minimal compared to a traditional elevated wooden berm.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

https://forums.mtbr.com/urban-dj-park/mtb-curved-wallride-pics-802797.html

the Ray's wall has a transitioned face:









I took this pic at Whistler. The 3 kink style.









I'm bummed this one was taken down at Winter Park:









damn!


----------



## jfactor1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's a couple more shots of the new trail in Copper Harbor.

Side view









Looks like it's done. Option to either huck or take the b-line to the right.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

too bad Copper Harbor is a solid 9 hour drive from me...


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Copper harbor is 9 hours from anywhere 



shenny88 said:


> too bad Copper Harbor is a solid 9 hour drive from me...


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

zombinate said:


> Copper harbor is 9 hours from anywhere


Oh man, if only that were so. It's actually 15 hours from me. Technically, it would take me longer than that, because I refuse to drive through chitown.


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

Ah, from that last image, looks like each board is two thin layers laminated. That would be a lot easier to shape like this...


----------



## pnelson112 (Jul 22, 2013)

I imagine if it's the same technology that they used to make boats warping should not be a problem considering they are always in the water and they never warped... But that is amazing I would really like to learn the technique


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

One more for ya. A friend of mine was up there riding this week.


----------



## blum585 (Mar 28, 2012)

robbiexor said:


> One more for ya. A friend of mine was up there riding this week.
> View attachment 829082


Robbie,

You should just hop in the car and drive up there - it's well worth the trip. I'll be back there at least 2 times in 2014. Rog was there twice in 2013.

Copper has a lot more to offer than this section forsure. They have many longer bridges used in sections that were just to steep to bench cut. All are rough sawn in Copper and build like timber frame houses are built. It's a must see first hand type of deal.

There is a microbrewery in Copper also...


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea. I may still make it up this year. Better planning and preparation next year hopefully.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

Things fell into place for me this year. I had vacation on the books with no plans for October 4-7th and one of those "friend of a friend" things led to a lead on cheap lodging and a group of us MORC members are heading up in a few more weeks...most of us will be CH rookies; but one of our group has been there several times and will make an excellent guide. I'm soooo STOKED! Just hope the weather cooperates at this point.


----------

